
Black Homeownership Drops to All-Time Low - spking
https://www.wsj.com/articles/black-homeownership-drops-to-all-time-low-11563183015?mod=rsswn
======
strikelaserclaw
I've seen a lot of Hispanic home ownership in the bay area (one of the most
expensive places to buy a home), from what I've seen, the people who work more
blue collar type jobs pool their money together with extended family and buy a
house, pretty smart.

------
Someone1234
\---- Rate of Home Ownership Q1 2019 -----

All races: 64.2%

White (non-hispanic): 73.2% (+-0.4%)

Hispanic: 47.4% (+-0.9%)

Black: 41.1% (+-0.9%)

Other races: 53.9% (+-1.1%)

[https://www.census.gov/housing/hvs/files/currenthvspress.pdf](https://www.census.gov/housing/hvs/files/currenthvspress.pdf)

This Excel document contains historic data going back through Q1 1994 up to Q1
2019 (although it lacks the MoE per above):

[https://www.census.gov/housing/hvs/data/histtab16.xlsx](https://www.census.gov/housing/hvs/data/histtab16.xlsx)

The article seems to be factually accurate. Although it would have been useful
to convert the rate into absolute terms, but I cannot find that information on
the Census's pages by race.

------
lurquer
Marriage rates seem to have been ignored. That's a factor directly correlated
to home ownership.

~~~
marcusverus
Ditto for Rural/Suburban/Urban distribution. Closer you get to the city, the
more expensive the houses, and the lower the rate of home ownership.

In all fairness, while these to factors likely explain a portion of the
difference in ownership, neither explains the recent drop for Blacks.

I looked for articles approaching this like a question seeking an answer, but
all I found were articles declaring, with dogmatic certitude, that the sole
cause was racism and historical redlining. That’s a possible explanation, of
course, but I’m still waiting to see some data and preferably a little bit of
that rare objectivity.

------
shakyshakyshaky
certainly it musn't be an all-time low, considering that near 0 african
americans owned homes prior to 1863 and near 0 african peoples were in america
in the 1600s

~~~
geoffpado
Heck, humanity as a whole didn't exist only a few million years ago. And the
concept of ownership probably only a bit before that. Jeez, journalism these
days, thinking they can ignore billions of years of cosmic history for the
sake of an article about modern issues.

~~~
marcusverus
To be fair ‘all time’ is an odd choice of words, given that its literal
meaning is not the intended meaning, and the intended meaning is unknown. Does
the timeframe go back to 1900? Or 1980? Does it go back to friggin Jamestown?
The timeframe matters, because the further back it goes, the worse this news
is for the Black community.

The editor whiffed with this title...and then proceeded to not mention the
timeframe in the article, either.

